# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > سوال: آموزشگاه برنامه نویسی در تهران

## abbas_habibi

سلام دوستان :
کسی بین شماها آموزشگاه برنامه نویسی خوب از نظر کیفیت آموزشی و مشاوره ، در تهران رو میشناسید که مدرک معتبر هم ارائه کنه ؟؟ طوری باشه که بشه مدارک رو هم بعد از ترجمه در خارج از کشور استفاده کرد ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## shahryari

آب در كوزه و شما تشنه لبان ....
http://barnamenevis.info/

----------


## abbas_habibi

ممنون اما یکی از دوستانم که داره دوره های این آموزشگاه رو میره میگه که مدرک بین المللی نداره فقط آموزشگاهی داره ، این حرف رو شما تایید می کنید یا خیر؟؟؟
موفق باشید

----------


## JaVa

> ممنون اما یکی از دوستانم که داره دوره های این آموزشگاه رو میره میگه که مدرک بین المللی نداره فقط آموزشگاهی داره ، این حرف رو شما تایید می کنید یا خیر؟؟؟
> موفق باشید


شما این سئوال رو توی این قسمت مطرح کنید . خود مدیران آموزشگاه میان بهتون پاسخ می دن .

https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay...87%D8%A7%D8%AF

مدرکشون اینترنشنال هست یا نه ؟ :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## abbas_habibi

از بابت راهنمایی ممنون ،دوست عزیز

----------


## bab_ak

راستش من برادرم به اموزشگاه خانه برنامه نویسان میرفت سال 87 قبل ار اینکه دانشگاه بره. 
الانم تو یه شرکت دولتی مشغول کاره. از اون اموزشگاه راضی بود

----------

